# French Cars: Voitures françaises: Renault, Citroën, Peugeot, etc.



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Here are some examples


Citroën-

1960










1990










2008-










Renault-

1960










1990










2008-










Peugoet-

1960










1990










2008-


----------



## elnordico (Jun 4, 2010)

Really interesting!!! My first car was a citroen Ami 8 from the 70s and nowadays a C4 coupé. Keep up posting more examples...


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

A masterpiece!


----------



## Chilio (May 1, 2009)

This used to be my third car few years ago, a 1987 renault 5 equipped witha a 1.4 petrol engine, that I drove over 6 years and over 140000 kms.


----------



## Pamphlet (Oct 2, 2011)

Bugatti Royale: 











Bugatti Atlantic:















Delahaye 175












Delahaye 235














Facel Vega Excellence:











Facel Vega II coupe:


----------



## CHLayson (May 29, 2012)

luxurious vintage car


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

2 generations of Peugeot 207


----------



## MajKeR_ (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ Left one is 206 

I've seen a few days ago 206 and 208 parked closely to each other, without any car between them. Very similar cars - 208 looks like 206 after lifting, like there would be no another generation on the way. Each cars are very attractive for me and I wouldn't despise if somebody donate me one.


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Peugeot in the USA? Finally....?


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

The Citroen C6 is a modern masterpiece imo. The successor to the legendary DS. I love it, I wish I could afford it.


----------



## Rayman87 (Jul 10, 2010)

one of my fav french car

Renault Alpine a110


----------



## Portobello Red (Aug 1, 2007)

*Liverpool*
new folder


----------



## Halfpipesaur (Nov 17, 2010)

206's design is great. After 14 years it still looks fresh.


My grandma has a 95' Renault Clio. None of the electronic stuff works properly, handling is awful and the engine is weak, but it has most comfortable seats in any car i've driven.


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

Halfpipesaur said:


> 206's design is great. After 14 years it still looks fresh.
> 
> My grandma has a 95' Renault Clio. None of the electronic stuff works properly, handling is awful and the engine is weak, but it has most comfortable seats in any car i've driven.


Yeah the 206 is a great little car. I belief they sold like 5 mln of them. 208 looks good too


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Slagathor said:


> The Citroen C6 is a modern masterpiece imo. The successor to the legendary DS. I love it, I wish I could afford it.


Me too, shame you don't see many around... They are quite good value if you get a 3-4 year old used one.


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

French cars are so cool and awesome <3


----------



## GrahamClayton (Jun 3, 2013)

I have to mention the three-wheeled Leyat, which had a propeller out the front!


----------



## arno-13 (Jun 11, 2008)

As for 2000-2010 period, i think French cars used to be a bit disapointing, especially for interiors finitions. Still there was the legendary 206.

The new generation is much better imo :

Citroen DS5 :cheers:





DS3




Renault Captur



New Clio



The legendary Peugeot RCZ R :heart: (faster than Audis for a cheaper price)





And the quite news 2008 and 508



I won't talk about performance, cause i hardly understand anything, 
but i find French cars to be generally better than German ones 
design speaking) for similiar prices.

Still, those new Peugeot (308, 2008, 508...) even if they look quite nice 
have become more angular, more German ^^ (Rcz r exepted) maybe its 
better for selling, but not much for the brand soul ?


----------



## Spazatao (Aug 31, 2007)

^^ The DS line is indeed gorgeous. Their design is so distinguished they simply can't pass unnoticed.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

*Citroen DS & Renault 16* September 1967


----------

